
Windows Computers Were Targets of 83% of All Malware Attacks in Q1 2020 - sizzle
https://www.pcmag.com/news/windows-computers-account-for-83-of-all-malware-attacks-in-q1-2020
======
just-juan-post
I think they've been the winner for 25+ years now.

A streak for the ages - won't be broken in my lifetime.

